# Can't get USB mouse working



## urello (Jul 18, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1 GENERIC kernel 
dmesg:

```
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_STALLED, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
ugen0.2: <Unknown> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```
rc.conf

```
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
usbd_enable="YES"
ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_nat="YES"
ppp_profile="mtsconnect"
ppp_user="root"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2013)

urello said:
			
		

> ```
> moused_enable="YES"
> ```



This shouldn't be needed for USB mice, it will get automatically loaded by the USB subsystem.

Those error messages don't look good though. On what kind of hardware is this? Have you tried looking for a BIOS update?


----------



## urello (Jul 18, 2013)

My FreeBSD is running on a laptop, a Samsung X10+ (pretty old). I've found the solution by accident. To get the mouse working I just need to unplug and replug the mouse into the USB slot.


----------

